# Shimano RS10 wheelset upgrade : Mavic Ksyrium Elite Or Shimano DA 7900 C24



## pylee (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi guys

I have a 2013 Cannondale Supersix 105 which comes with the RS10 wheelset , been riding for a couple months now and came across two used sets of wheel for sale.

One would be the Mavic Ksyrium Elite for $350 and the Shimano DA 7900 C24 for $550. I understand that their both in a different league compared to the RS10. 

My question is, which wheelset should i go with and is it worth going the C24 for the extra $200 ? I don't race at the moment, mainly training, weekend rides and century rides !

Thanks all !


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

The Dura Ace C24's are the superior wheel. If it's worth $200 to you and will you get any benefit from that increased quality? Who knows.
Personally I would pay the extra $200 to get C24's over Ksyrium's.


----------



## echo7 (Sep 7, 2010)

I vote for c24s!


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

Last spring I upgraded my wheels from the RS10's to a slightly used set (300 miles on them confirmed with sellers LBS who shipped them to me) of C24's off of a Felt F1 for the same price of $550. I had gone through a lot of test rides at my LBS but being able to put a $1300 (new) of rims that are 1365 gms seemed to be to good a deal.
This was confirmed when my LBS only said nice wheels and great price when he saw them (have good relationship after buying 8 bikes for him) so didn't feel bad buying used.
The wheels are terrific having put 4000 miles on them and I get a lot of comments on them. Only point is that the spokes cannot be gotten at any dealer as they are specific to these wheels as I found out.
If you know they are in good shape I also highly recommend over the others you are looking at the $200 difference.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

If it's just between those two wheelsets then the DA by a landslide. But for me - neither. Just try pricing a replacement rim & spokes and checking on availability. If you're happy with the answers (compared to $0.75~$3 spokes and $30~$100 rims for handbuilt "normal wheels") then go for it.


----------



## systemr (Aug 12, 2012)

I have the DA 9000 C24s (same rim as 7900 with a 11spd freehub) and a pair of Kysium Equipes that were OEM on my 2012 SuperSix 3. Honestly they spin a bit better and are 300g lighter but I can't tell that much of a difference. 

If I were you I would first upgrade the awful tekro brakes and stock tires, those really let down the 105 spec bike. Maybe get the elites with new brakes and tires?


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 21, 2007)

dura ace hubs are better quality


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

systemr said:


> If I were you I would first upgrade the awful tekro brakes and stock tires, those really let down the 105 spec bike. Maybe get the elites with new brakes and tires?


Don't waste money on the Mavics. Upgrade the brakes, get new tires, and get the C24s in no particular order. Of course you could always pass on the C24s as Mike eluded to and ride the heck out of the RS10s until you find something even better. After all, you've only ridden on the stock wheel set for a couple of months and now you're itching for an upgrade? Something tells be you should have just gotten a better spec'd bike to begin with.


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

Have RS10s from my Synapse and its not a bad wheel at all...probably the most under-rated wheel out there. Still, wheels are a good place to upgrade and the deal on those DAs is kind of hard to pass up.

Stay away from the Mavic...unless, of course, you like the French and hate America.
Joe


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

C24s are nice. 

$550 is a damn good price.


----------

